# Choice.com.au - Parallel Import Beer Reviews



## Hubert (1/9/12)

Brewers,
Came across this this morning whilst looking for a new freezer. Noting they don't dive into any craft beers, just the premium megaswill varieties.

Parallel import beer reviews

Interesting in regards to the locally brewed under licence brews as opposed to the imported variety.

Cheers,

H.


----------



## Wolfy (1/9/12)

_“If you drank a fresh Peroni here today and then flew to Italy and drank a fresh Peroni in Rome, they would taste identical."_
If only BUL beer was 'identical' to the real thing, would be good to have fresh real examples of some of the iconic BUL beers ... but even the judges in the panel disagreed with Local/Imported Peroni being identical:
_"Number of judges who preferred locally brewed version 2, Number of judges who preferred imported version 5."_


----------



## Toper (1/9/12)

"The problem is, a container can take eight weeks to get here and spend three to six weeks at the docks in temperatures that can reach 70-80C at certain times of the year.” Where are the hell are they storing them to get to those temps ? An oven?


----------



## DUANNE (1/9/12)

toper01 said:


> "The problem is, a container can take eight weeks to get here and spend three to six weeks at the docks in temperatures that can reach 70-80C at certain times of the year. Where are the hell are they storing them to get to those temps ? An oven?




ever been inside a shipping container in the sun on a hot day? they are an oven.


----------



## JDW81 (1/9/12)

toper01 said:


> "The problem is, a container can take eight weeks to get here and spend three to six weeks at the docks in temperatures that can reach 70-80C at certain times of the year. Where are the hell are they storing them to get to those temps ? An oven?



Sit in a car on a hot day and you'll hit 60 degrees inside easily. I did an experiment with an old army steel ammo box a few years ago. Put it in the sun on a hot day (42 degrees) and put a thermometer inside. Hit 70 in about 4 hours. Container would be no different.


----------



## Florian (1/9/12)

toper01 said:


> "The problem is, a container can take eight weeks to get here and spend three to six weeks at the docks in temperatures that can reach 70-80C at certain times of the year. Where are the hell are they storing them to get to those temps ? An oven?



Perfect pasteurisation temps, not sure what the problem is? :lol:


----------



## Wimmig (1/9/12)

toper01 said:


> "The problem is, a container can take eight weeks to get here and spend three to six weeks at the docks in temperatures that can reach 70-80C at certain times of the year. Where are the hell are they storing them to get to those temps ? An oven?



70c - 80c is about right in a hot container. Alot of companies import in AC units, though stock comes through in non AC containers, that's a given. I don't buy the "have a beer here, then fly and have one there" and they are the same etc sales pitch. I've been to tastings where imported beers have come over (or been flown directly in by visiting brewers) in less than 48 hours and had them side on side. No BUL i've tried in this sense is fresher, or better than the original, just...different. Maybe "fresher" in a different [taste] sense too. Though that would hardly be a major discovery. There is no doubt though that the "fresher" BUL stock is likely to be treated better than it's imported siblings. And that in itself would likely grant it some extra points. Would like to see a tasting where some of the BUL stock was flown to O/S and tried against the local fresh stuff.

Shame the BUL isn't cheaper. Sure are enough grey importers flooding with imported stock from time to time...sometimes of sketchy quality.


----------

